# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Nước gừng (hoặc trà gừng) - đồ uống có tác dụng giảm cân hiệu quả được chị em ưa thích

## htnet2005

Thức uống có tác dụng giảm cân thần kỳ mà bạn không nên bỏ qua chính là nước gừng. Loại nước này có tác dụng loại bỏ các độc tố gây tăng cân, tăng cường trao đổi chất, thúc đẩy hệ tiêu hóa và đốt chất béo trong cơ thể siêu tốc.

Cách pha chế:

- Bạn rửa sạch 1 củ gừng tươi, sau đó giã nát. Bạn cho gừng vào 1 cốc nước lọc, khuấy đều. Đợi gừng lắng xuống thì lọc lấy nước cốt. Bạn để nước này qua đêm và sử dụng chúng vào sáng hôm sau trước bữa sáng 30 phút.

Hoặc có thể uống một tách trà gừng vào buổi sáng cũng có tác dụng tương tự. Trà gừng nóng có chứa vitamin C và magiê, cùng các đặc tính chống viêm, tăng cường lưu thông máu và tiêu hóa, làm giảm căng thẳng và tăng cường khả năng miễn dịch của cơ thể.

Lưu ý: Nếu bạn bị huyết áp cao, hãy uống nước gừng theo sự chỉ định của bác sĩ.

Nước ép cà chua

Do có chứa nhiều chất xơ, lại ít calo nên nước ép cà chua là cách giảm cân an toàn có khả năng giảm béo nhanh chóng. Khi uống một cốc nước này, các chất xơ có trong trái cà chua sẽ làm bạn có cảm giác no, tránh cảm giác thèm ăn. Ngoài ra, nước ép cà chua cũng giàu chất chống oxy hóa, lycopene, giúp giảm bớt nếp nhăn, cho làn da mịn màng tươi trẻ. Loại nước này còn có khả năng miễn dịch cho cơ thể, phòng chống nhiễm trùng.

Thực hiện:

- Cho cà chua vào nước sôi trần 2 phút giúp vỏ cà chua dễ bóc hơn.

- Tiếp đến thái nhỏ cà chua và trộn với sữa, cho chút cốt chanh rồi cho vào máy xay nhuyễn.

- Đổ hỗn hợp nước cà chua ra ly, thêm đá bào và thưởng thức.

Chanh + mật ong (ấm)

Đây có lẽ là thức uống giảm cân có tác dụng như thuốc giảm cân an toàn quá quen thuộc mà ai cũng biết rồi nhỉ? Sỡ dĩ chúng được ưa chuộng bởi vì bên cạnh khả năng đánh tan lượng mỡ thừa, hỗ trợ tối đa quá trình giảm cân, ngoài ra còn đem lại cho bạn một làn da tươi trẻ và mịn màng nữa.

Ngoài ra, mặc dù chất ngọt không tốt cho quá trình giảm cân, nhưng mật ong lại chứa lượng đường không gây béo và có khả năng giúp sảng khoái tinh thần, vì thế sự kết hợp giữa 2 nguyên liệu này sẽ tạo nên một món đồ uống vô cùng hấp dẫn. 

Cách pha chế:

- Bạn hòa nước cốt của 1/2 quả chanh và 1 thìa mật ong vào cốc nước ấm, khuấy đều và uống trước khi ăn sáng 30 phút.

Như vậy, bạn có thể thấy cách pha nước chanh mật ong rất đơn giản cho bạn một thức uống tuyệt vời rồi đấy. Bạn nên uống vào sáng sớm và trước khi ăn bữa chính để không ảnh hưởng tới dạ dày nhé!

Lưu ý: Nếu bạn bị bệnh dạ dày, bạn không nên cho nước chanh quá nhiều

Nước rau ép

Nước rau ép cũng là một trong những đồ uống giảm cân tự nhiên tốt nhất giúp hoàn thiện những nỗ lực giảm cân của bạn. 

Nước rau ép thích hợp nhất là từ những loại rau thuộc họ cải, ví dụ: Súp lơ, Cải xanh và cải xoăn, đây là một trong những vũ khí chiến đấu chống lại chất béo hiệu quả nhất giữ cho cơ thể tránh xa các loại chất độc. Một lợi ích khác từ nước ép rau là chống lại các gốc tự do, giữ cơ thể khỏe mạnh và cân bằng lượng Hormone.

Nguyên liệu: 

- 5 lá cải xoăn, 2 cọng cần tây, ½ bó rau bina, ½  cây bắp cải, ½ bó rau mùi tây, 2 tép tỏi.

Thực hiện:

- Trộn tất cả nguyên liệu với nước và xay nhuyễn trong máy xay sinh tố. Uống liên tiếp loại nước ép này trong 3 ngày để có được cách giảm cân nhanh nhất.

Trà xanh

Đây là loại nước có nhiều tác dụng tốt cho sức khỏe con người. Trà xanh có tác dụng đẩy nhanh quá trình trao đổi chất, tiêu hao năng lượng. Vì vậy, sau khi ăn nhiều chất béo, bạn nên uống một cốc trà xanh để lượng mỡ nhanh chóng giải phóng. Mỡ thừa tích tụ dưới da sẽ tiêu hao dễ dàng hơn, từ đó giúp bạn lấy lại vóc dáng thon gọn, nhẹ nhàng.

Thời gian thích hợp để uống trà là  vào buổi sáng, khi thức dậy và sau khi đã ăn sáng ít nhất 30 phút tới 1 giờ đồng hồ vì sau một đêm dài đã làm cơ thể tiêu hao một lượng nước đáng kể, uống một tách trà vào mỗi buổi sáng sẽ bổ sung kịp thời lượng nước và có thể hạ huyết áp, giảm quá trình hấp thụ chất béo từ thức ăn. 

Ngoài ra, bạn muốn kiểm soát sự thèm ăn của mình thì nên uống trà xanh trước bữa ăn một giờ nhé!

Bạn cũng có thể dùng trà xanh giảm cân nhanh hơn nếu với nước cốt chanh tươi. Trong chanh có chứa các axit giúp phân hủy mô mỡ thừa ở dưới da kết hợp với trà xanh loại bỏ chúng ra ngoài cơ thể. Bạn nên cho nước cốt chanh tươi vào trà khi trà đang ấm và uống liền để tránh làm mất đi tác dụng của trà.

>>>xem thêm: thuốc tăng cường sinh lý

----------

